# another successful PTDC



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Well our 11th annual Post Turkey Day Crawl is history. What a day. 50 people came out for our day long event and it started early…well sort of.

We began at 11am with a Dutch Treat lunch at Wizards Sports Café. We were able to watch the Texas/ A&M game on all the big screens while we had our first official smoke of the day. Bill Finck of Finck cigars in San Antonio gratiously supplied us with a couple of boxes of his Travis Club Preimum Churchills. These are machine made right in San Antonio with a Connecticut broadleaf wrapper and binder and fillers of Dominican and Brazilioan. These are mild tasty smokes that cost around 2 bucks each. Most of the guys were surprised at how tasty they were.


After lunch we went to Tobacco Gallery on Kate street. Here brothers Tom and PJ—call me Jason – Poehler had some cigars for us to taste. We got to sample the La Aurora 20th anniversary Leon Jimenes and the new Camacho Diploma Maduro. The Leon Jimenes is a Cameroon wrapped stick with a great spicy flavor. The Camacho Diploma is the first diploma maduro with a true corojo maduro wrapper. Nice and sweet. PJ had the Don Pepin cigars, including the NEW Black band. There were less than 2 boxes of those and they were snatched up immediately, Not sure of the blend on them but Pepin made ones for two of us at RTDA and we loved them. (Price is about 6 something a stick). Bob put out great specials of 25% off and 40% off lighters.

After wearing off part of the plastic on our credit cards, we headed over to Addison Cigar. We had hoped Mark would be in his new digs by now, but it looks like it may be a couple of more weeks. Paul from La Flor Dominicana was there with some nice specials and Litto has a new gift pack of his stronger stuff…including the lancero that he makes only for himself. This is not a general release. The pack was under 50 bucks as I recall. And Paul was giving out Coronados with purchase.


The next stop was Two Brothers Cigars where Rick gave out specials and Ryan—the other Poehler brother – was handing out a salamone made by Tropical. Tom came over as well to hand out sticks of the Cuban Imports new Upmann and Por Larranaga. Tom also came up with a special too good to pass up…buy a box of his Monte Carlos and get a box free! 

From there it was off to dinner. Before the food, we had a special cigar….the pre-release of the Drew Estates Liga Privada #9. This Connecticut ligero maduro wrapped smoke was another hit of the RTDA. We had hoped they would be on the shelves by now but Steve Saka says they are not ready and he won’t release them until they are. But thanks to Steve for letting all the guys ( and gals) in on this fantastic new smoke.


Dinner was spectacular as always…the only downside was that our scotch tasting did not happen. The liquor rep weaseled out of it. Oh well. After a huge meal, it was time for the final? Cigar of the night….from STC and George Rico the new Tres Siglos…a triple ligero smoke that does NOT take your head off.

Then it was onto the raffle. We had many many prices…too many to mention but I wanted to thank those who generously donated:
The Poehlers (Tom, Ryan and PJ) and the brands they represent (Miami Cigars, Tropical, Camacho, STC, Oliveros, Monte Carlo, Padilla, Don Pepin)
Paul Costo and Litto Gomez at La Flor Dominicana
Jose Blanco & Guerillmo Leon at La Aurora
Brian McGee with CAO
Eddie Gavito with Altaldis
Kenny Bourgne with General
Jared Biocca with Ashton
Raleigh Parks for his generous donation
Ravi, Kevin, Joe and Mitchell for their generous donations
Bob at Tobacco Gallery, Mark at Addison and Rick at Two Brothers
And of course Chris and the staff at Kirbys Restaurant

I am probably forgetting someone or something but I am exhausted. We did raise over $2,000 for The Salvation Army….that is the main thing and I thank everyone who took part and apologize to anyone I forgot.

See yall next year for #12.


----------

